# Biz Card Readers



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Do any of y'all use those lil gadgets that you feed a biz card through and download the info to your pc? I've done no research on these things but I sure waste time searching through biz card folders looking for a particular card. I think these are fairly inexpensive? Can you seperate the text (after download) and sort the data by biz name, owner name, etc...? I'd like to be able to print out a list to carry around with me vs. a bunch of biz cards. Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Had one before when I had a B2B company. Worked well when used with a program like ACT. Anymore I keep a biz card just long enough to enter the info into my Blackberry before I trash it.

I thought you were a residential franchise? Can't imagine collecting that many biz cards anymore and even then with electronics these days there is no need for paper files like that


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Tonyg said:


> Had one before when I had a B2B company. Worked well when used with a program like ACT. Anymore I keep a biz card just long enough to enter the info into my Blackberry before I trash it.
> 
> I thought you were a residential franchise? Can't imagine collecting that many biz cards anymore and even then with electronics these days there is no need for paper files like that


Thanks for the feedback Tony. Currently, I use ACT. I am part of several networking groups and associations (BNI, BIA, Chambers, Realtor Groups, etc...) These are the contacts I'd like to directly feed into a card reader. When you download to ACT is there much minipulation after that so ACT can put names, locations, etc... in the correct fields? Thanks.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

There's the NeatDesk system that does receipts, cards, etc. It's pretty pricey though. Not sure the cost is justified.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

fresh coat said:


> Thanks for the feedback Tony. Currently, I use ACT. I am part of several networking groups and associations (BNI, BIA, Chambers, Realtor Groups, etc...) These are the contacts I'd like to directly feed into a card reader. When you download to ACT is there much minipulation after that so ACT can put names, locations, etc... in the correct fields? Thanks.


Gotcha. It's been a few years since I used it but from what I remember it was fairly simple. With ACT you still have to add all the additional info and notes that the card doesn't have. The reader I had was compatible and worked well with ACT. We had employees in offices every day so I would hold contests and give bonuses for the most business cards received. When they came in I would scan them and kick out a sales letter. 

If you're getting that many it may be beneficial to use them.


----------

